# Mucuna Pruiens (L-Dopa)



## Zeeshan

Just wanted to put a general review since i have tried these.

They are very situation dependant, 

Basically L-dopa crosses the blood brain barrier and converts into the neurotransmitter Dopamine. Dopamine is involved in many positive functions such as reward and Drive

The problem is that i dont think more Dopamine is necessarily better. I have tried a full bottle full, but it really depends on what your mood is beforehand. For example, if your angry, these will make you angrier because they also increase noradrenaline, if your already ready to do something motivational then they will give you motivation as well, but one of the side effects is that dopamine competes with Serotonin (At least thats what i understand) and as such I find myself a little depressed when i take these.

This is opposite of 5-HTP where there is too much serotonin, and you feel less of a drive to do anything

In Short i think these have little value, they do raise HGH levels or so i have heard, but on the whole the mood elavation dissapears within a couple of weeks.


----------



## namespace11

I also have a bottle of Mucuna Pruiens. I bought it about 2 months ago. I started out taking 1 pill a day and I can remember feeling like I had a whole lot of energy those first few days of taking it. It was really weird. I felt like I could just keep moving and got tasks done a lot faster. The effects seem to wear off soon like you said. I was aware of the tolerance that could build so I just took a break from it.

You have to cycle it every two weeks or so to avoid that serotonin problem you mentioned.
​


----------



## Zeeshan

I was taking a lot of it

Then i read somewhere to take it with Green Tea Extract

which has an inhibitor that makes sure Dopamine converts in your brain and not in your body

All i can say is that it works. People it works


----------



## namespace11

Yes, EGCG is good for this one.

Caution taking this though. Taking too much of something that raises dopamine like mucuna pruriens can over time wear down dopamine receptors in the brain which is VERY not good. So careful with this.


----------



## Zeeshan

namespace11 said:


> Yes, EGCG is good for this one.
> 
> Caution taking this though. Taking too much of something that raises dopamine neurotransmitters like mucuna pruriens can, over time, wear down dopamine receptors in the brain which is VERY not good. So careful with this.


I know about the upregulation, down regulation

Personally i am taking one on day one off day

Whenever i need a boost

This stuff is amazing, better then prescription


----------



## nickyfour

*L-dopa*

I would like to ask if taking green tea Extract differs from drinking green tea with l-dopa? Does this Extract work like Carbidopa? I don't feel l-dopa at a dose of even 500 mg. Does this extract could help? previously I have been taking Bupropion so I know how the greater amount of dopamine affects me


----------



## lazy

you guys ever experimented with just L-Phenylalanine? How does it compare? I was about to order this about a week ago, then got scared about it being too direct in increasing dopamine then apparently that's only for the synthetic L-dopa, so the herb is diff??


----------



## Zeeshan

nickyfour said:


> I would like to ask if taking green tea Extract differs from drinking green tea with l-dopa? Does this Extract work like Carbidopa? I don't feel l-dopa at a dose of even 500 mg. Does this extract could help? previously I have been taking Bupropion so I know how the greater amount of dopamine affects me


the extract seems to work much better

By the way during my trip to Buffalo, i found that GNC sells a supplement called UPS Powerfull. Its really good, you have to take more then the recemmended 3 and it aint cheap, but its definately worth a go


----------



## Zeeshan

lazy said:


> you guys ever experimented with just L-Phenylalanine blah blah... ? How does it compare? I was about to order this about a week ago, then got scared about it being too direct in increasing dopamine then apparently that's only for the synthetic L-dopa, so the herb is diff??


L-Phenlalinine does increase dopamine, i have it and take it some days, 1000 MG. It gets you going, but it also makes you angry and more aggressive altogether. I find i drive like a maniac when i take it, and am not up from taking S**T from anyone. If you take it daily, it will lose all effect in about 2 months, at least thats what i have heard from bodybuilding forum, there is tons on there.

L-Dopa insures that only Dopamine levels are incerased but i have to say in terms of overall effect L-Phenlalinine turns you into a beast of some kind. thats why the bodybuilders are crazy about it, they take it before workouts. Its not always a pleasent feeling though. you feel more aroused, over excited about every, focus increases, but its difficult to get happy. You dont laugh much,


----------



## Zeeshan

Since this got bumped, i will continue on with my latest findings.

I have stopped taking L-Dopa everyday since it was clearly using effect, now i find that i can only use it every 3rd or 4th day if i want it to have an effect. Still useful, but just like anything else, daily use and its effect decreases.

I have also noticed some further side effects

1) Talking to myself in car, not like in a crazy way, but like practicing ideas for meetings ect.

2) Feeling a bit paranoid

3) Extreme horniness in the morning following the day after use


----------



## CerealThriller

Hope the gratuitous five month thread bump isn't minded.

I ordered the NOW brand's 15% Mucuna Pruriens L-DOPA the other day. Have only used it for the last two days now, and I'm not sure what to think. I haven't noticed any difference in my thoughts, feelings or behavior yet. It's only been two days, so it's a minuscule sample size.

I feel that, hours after I've taken it, my mind races, but perhaps that's a placebo. I'm not sure what to think. I'll take some tomorrow, then cycle off.


----------



## iamwhoiam

I've been using the NOW brand's 15% Mucuna Pruriens L-DOPA off and on also. Most people have to have EGCG (found in green tea) with it so it gets to the brain. Otherwise it might not. I just drink a cup of strong organic green tea in the morning when I take it and it works for me. Havn't tried L-Phenlalinine, but I have used Tyrosine which works for me also.


----------

